# Google Docs allow storage of non-office files



## linuxphile (Mar 6, 2003)

We're happy to announce that over the next few weeks we will be rolling out the ability to upload, store and organize any type of file in Google Docs. With this change, you'll be able to upload and access your files from any computer -- all you need is an Internet connection.


So Google allows for storage of up to 1gb of non-docs files. With each additional GB at .5/year. That's some sweet pricing. If you order 200GB or more you get a free Eye-Fi card. Neat.

Now where's the sync software that Dropbox and UbuntuOne offer?


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Only 1GB?! And only files up to 250MB? If I were DropBox, I'd be keeping an eye on this, but it's not a deal breaker... yet.


----------



## linuxphile (Mar 6, 2003)

I imagine they'll lift that 250MB file size for premium (paying) customers. 1GB of free space for non Gmail and docs. So you've still got your email storage and your doc storage.

I think that DropBox already has competition with http://skydrive.live.com and UbuntuOne. SkyDrive being their biggest competition. However, if someone writes applications to do the synchronization then DropBox becomes almost completely irrelevant for me.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

That's a good point. Skydrive will be a big competitor if it's sync software comes with Windows... but real geeks may hold on to Dropbox if it remains the only one with software that runs on Windows, Mac, and Linux. If Google really decides to get into the game, all bets are off.


----------



## linuxphile (Mar 6, 2003)

You know, if SkyDrive is WebDav accessible anyone could potentially write utilities for synchronization. 

Imagine: SkyDrive mounted as a WebDav folder. Rsync setup to watch local drive and sync it with SkyDrive. 

Sounds tasty to me.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Wait a second -- are you suggesting that Microsoft went with open-standards on this one? You'd better check your sources...


----------



## linuxphile (Mar 6, 2003)

I have no idea why, but after that last post I felt the need to find some way to access SkyDrive via WebDav. Sadly, I have failed. There are apparently two ways to access SkyDrive from your Windows desktop SkyDrive Explorer and LiveMesh. 

The former is a third party product and the latter is a service or software from Microsoft. I think LiveMesh is where all of MS desperate services are going to be pulled together. Google envy again.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

linuxphile said:


> You know, if SkyDrive is WebDav accessible anyone could potentially write utilities for synchronization.
> 
> Imagine: SkyDrive mounted as a WebDav folder. Rsync setup to watch local drive and sync it with SkyDrive.
> 
> Sounds tasty to me.


Gladinet


----------



## linuxphile (Mar 6, 2003)

Right, forgot about Gladinet. 

I'm not super hip on using more third party software, but it would definitely work. I'd prefer to be able to map both on Windows and Linux using WebDav. Seems to be a common request and we may yet see it with Skydrive. There is an official enhancement request, however, that can be easily ignored.


----------



## hello_navjot (Jan 15, 2010)

Good News Buddy !!!
Thanx for giving information...


----------

